# books that helped you



## nobody (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm interested in books that really helped you. I have ordered the book "das gef?hl ein nobody zu sein" (I' from Austria) by Berit Lukas and I just coudn't read it... there are excelent descriptions of all the symptoms of Dp in it. But it doesn't help me at all to read about that or about the fact that it is very hard to get rid of dp/dr... 
I'm searching for books that give hope, that are positive.

thanks for any replies...
andy


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Awaken the Giant Within by Anthony Robbins!

Very positive book.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

I Second That! Awake The Giant Within is a cornerstone of my cure!


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Anthony Robbins might not have ever heard of DP or DR, but he certainly has the cure for DP/DR.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Are you guys saying that you are truly well from reading Anthony Robbin's book because if that is so, many should know of it including myself. If it is the answer then would you post accordingly? What are the aspects of this book that have helped you the most? I am fascinated to learn more about this and will be buying the book if it indeed has truly healed you of this. Thanks for sharing, freesong


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

"The power of now" by Eckhart Tolle helped me understand more about myself and opened my mind up quite a bit.


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

the angry heart helped me dude


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

freesong
I have read many self help books and if I were to recommend any one of them it would be Awaken the Giant Within. It did not cure me but it gave me a lot of insight into my own thinking and that has helped me find my cure. The book is very good for anyone to read, no matter who you are.

Another book that is probably the best book for anxiety and socialization is called, Dale Carnegie's lifetime plan for success!
This is actually two books in one, half is called How to win friends and influence people and the other half is called, how to stop worrying and start living. This book by Dale Carnegie is pretty long but well worth the read.

I think everyone on hear needs to read these books. At least goto the bookstore and check them out and see if you like them. They are both worth buying.


----------

